# Youtube comments from freedivers



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got this comment on one of my youtube videos. 



"Oh my Gog with air tank!!!!! You really are idiots!! I wish you have an accident soon!! You have just taken away all the beauty of this discipline!!! You should be banished of the oceans morrons!"



Does anybody else get these type of messages? I try to not let it bother me, but I seem to get about one per week or so and it's starting to piss me off. Literally have had people threaten my life in a youtube comment. I have to write "hateful comments will be ignored" so you son't ever see them on the video, I always have to screen the comments first...I would love to see somebody say this kind of stuff to me in person :boxing:. The anonymity of youtube really brings out a lot of hate...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats one of the reasons why i dont use youtube.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Those are just the folks that are sick with their lives, living in a basement somewhere, landlocked. Trolls is what they are, don't let em get to ya. You're doing something you enjoy, & I bet you probably get more good than bad comments. So, ignore em & continue being safe & having fun. That's what it's all about in the end anyways!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

When it all washes out, why let it bother you? The only things in life that are worth the worry, are things you have some control over. The rest will just keep you angry and unbalanced. Let it go. Post more just to piss them off and laugh about how silly they sound.:thumbup:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I get them too. You just have to remember that in most places it is illegal to spearfish on SCUBA. I don't mind telling them our laws or that they should mind their own dang business.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

What a tool!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Screw"em!! The end result is the same! Fish die both ways.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Keyboard cowboys. Who cares. End of the day, what does their opinion matter?


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

What's your YouTube? I'll subscribe to ya


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Keyboard cowboys...Love that one!



Dragsmoker said:


> What's your YouTube? I'll subscribe to ya


My channel is the link in my signature.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Disable comments.:thumbsup:
Damn Trolls.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I Subscribed


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> Disable comments.:thumbsup:
> Damn Trolls.


I have considered it, but still want to hear from my family/buddies, people on here, and other normal humans. (Edit: caution, rant...) I wish instead I could block all countries besides the US...I'm sick of hearing from Australians about how I need to be freevdiving when I spearfish. If we had a thousand miles of reef in 30 feet of water, it wouldn't be an issue. I'm not going to learn how to freedive at the 3 barges, where I may see the wreck only after months of training... 

And another thing about ethics of procuring fish....The only people who troll like this only care because they spend time and effort learning how to be skilled freedivers, and to them, this seems easier. I get that, but becoming skilled at scuba diving is the same in that it takes a certain skill set, yet I don't think that fishermen (easier than scuba spearfishing, in my opinion) are unethically procuring fish. I wouldn't say that it is unethical to buy fish at a fish market, ya know...It seems egocentric to me that they want﻿ all others to do it the way that they do simply because they have dedicated their time to learning it the hard way.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I know not all freedivers do this but how can some of them complain about people scuba spearfishing when some use floats or tie off the line. Thats essentially negating them freediving to me at least.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> I know not all freedivers do this but how can some of them complain about people scuba spearfishing when some use floats or tie off the line. Thats essentially negating them freediving to me at least.


Couldn't agree more. Spearfishing with a floatline is (imho) much easier than popping a 40plus pound aj on scuba with a 12ft shockcord.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I saw your video of you diving the bay cones from your kayak. Have you tried that again anywhere else? I have always wanted to try diving from my PA but have never got around to it.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

MillerTime said:


> I saw your video of you diving the bay cones from your kayak. Have you tried that again anywhere else? I have always wanted to try diving from my PA but have never got around to it.


I've done quite a few kayak dives, all out of Destin. Mrs. Louise and Destin inlet are always a good producing site, but I have some semi-private numbers that I dive (1.4 miles out of destin pass) which are really good for trigger and grouper, provided you can get a "1 foot or less" day. I'm always up for a kayak dive, send me a pm :thumbsup:


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

AA - Comments like that are always garbage. 

I don't really understand, though, how you can brush them off so lightly. You know, with their superior command of the English language and all. /sarcasm.

Keep posting cool SCUBA/Spearfishing vids. The rest of us benefit.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> I've done quite a few kayak dives, all out of Destin. Mrs. Louise and Destin inlet are always a good producing site, but I have some semi-private numbers that I dive (1.4 miles out of destin pass) which are really good for trigger and grouper, provided you can get a "1 foot or less" day. I'm always up for a kayak dive, send me a pm :thumbsup:


Hey man,

Once I get settled in the new house, I would love to go out with you on a kayak dive. I have a Native Mariner and have always wanted to dive out of it. Call me/PM me next time you are looking to get out in the kayak.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

*Hey, you guys can take that kayak crap somewhere else!*




Maybe a freediving fourm?:whistling:





I'm J/k of course.


----------

